# How to activate / deactivate !DEA GPRS ???



## kkg_mjh (Oct 16, 2007)

i talked with CC yesterday regarding Rs 5 per day plan they told me to activate this plan i need to seng GPRS 2 to 4666  but wat a bloddy hell I've been charging on per KB basis . Kindly can any one tell me how to deactivate their GPRS  scheme 

also how to activate Rs 5 scheme *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## major9 (Oct 16, 2007)

By default you are given the plan which charges you on the basis of your usage. They will charge you only if you use GPRS. You need not de-activate it. There are other plans for which you can use unlimited. 

If you want to de-activate call the customer care. 

Note - In the IOM (Internet On Mobile plan) you can only browse, your application on your mobile will not be able to connect to GPRS. If it does then you'll be charged.


----------



## arun_nr (Oct 16, 2007)

For unlimitted wap and internet service just send a sms "GPRS 5" to 4666 you will be charged Rs 5 per day and will get unlimitted wap and internet  access(As i am also using the same plan)


----------



## kkg_mjh (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Arun For telling me this procedure . BTW can u tell me how to deactivate the GPRS 2   plan ?


----------



## arun_nr (Oct 17, 2007)

kkg_mjh said:
			
		

> Thanks Arun For telling me this procedure . BTW can u tell me how to deactivate the GPRS 2   plan ?




First of all Most Welcome. GPRS 2 will be automatically deactivated when you send a SMS "Gprs 5" to 4666


----------



## kkg_mjh (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks once again arun . Now i've activated it . 
me now not charged on data transfer [ just 1 paise @ 1 mb which is negotiable]


----------



## somdadhich (Jun 14, 2009)

i have that rs 20 or 25 per day plan i want to de activate it.
idea prepaid connection
please reply


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2009)

^^Thanks for bumping that old thread 
Call CC. They'll tell you to send a message to some number to deactivate it..


----------



## kkg_mjh (Jun 14, 2009)

SMS Fresh to 54666 to Deactivate the services  it will activate per kb plan


----------

